# Shardae is getting close!! **She Kidded!!**



## FarmGirl18 (Oct 5, 2007)

She's on day 149!!!  Ligaments are pretty much gone, and her udder is fuller every time I check on her. So I'm expecting kids SOON!!! Hoping for girls!! She's huge, so I'm guessing twins...but we'll see.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Shardae is getting close!!*

ooohhh how exciting!! I hope that you get your :girl: :girl:


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

*Re: Shardae is getting close!!*

Let's go Shardae! We need :girl: :girl: ! (or maybe a boy thrown in) :wink:


----------



## eliya (Nov 20, 2007)

*Re: Shardae is getting close!!*

I hope she has at least 2 doelings for you Bethany! We've had quite a buck year hear as well but our last doe of the year to kid had triplet doelings. A nice way to end the year for sure. Go Shardae!


----------



## FarmGirl18 (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Shardae is getting close!!*

Well, we've got some contractions now...so probably will be tonight! I'm just praying everything goes smoothly, I've had quite the kidding season this year.

That's great about your triplet doelings Eliya!


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

*Re: Shardae is getting close!!*

So exciting! Let us know how it goes! I bet they'll be B-E-A-U-T-I-F-U-L!!! :leap:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Shardae is getting close!!*

I hope she doesn't make you wait long!


----------



## FarmGirl18 (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Shardae is getting close!!*

Well she didn't make me wait long at all!! Just after I typed that reply I went back up to the barn to check, and she was laying down pushing!! I checked presentation and it was 2 little hooves and a head, a little girl!!! I jumped on the four wheeler and drove back to the house to grab some towels, and some help.  She took her time in between, but after about 45 minutes or so a second GIRL!! I was thrilled!!!! Was she finished??? NOT YET!!

ANOTHER GIRL!! YES TRIPLET GIRLS!! :girl: :girl: :girl:  Can you tell I'm excited???? :greengrin: They are just beautiful, different shades of brown with lots of white splashes and frosted ears. So cute!! Quite tiny though, this is my first set of Nubian triplets but they are all doing great!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

oh thats so awesome!!!! :leap: :leap: :leap: :girl: :girl: :girl:


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

Awesome!!! So whats the secret to the girls?? :scratch: :ROFL:


----------



## FarmGirl18 (Oct 5, 2007)

Thanks Stacey and Ashley!



RunAround said:


> Awesome!!! So whats the secret to the girls?? :scratch: :ROFL:


Hmmm I don't know, wish somebody would let my Boers know it whatever it is.


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

*Re: Shardae is getting close!!*



FarmGirl18 said:


> Well she didn't make me wait long at all!! Just after I typed that reply I went back up to the barn to check, and she was laying down pushing!! I checked presentation and it was 2 little hooves and a head, a little girl!!! I jumped on the four wheeler and drove back to the house to grab some towels, and some help.  She took her time in between, but after about 45 minutes or so a second GIRL!! I was thrilled!!!! Was she finished??? NOT YET!!
> 
> ANOTHER GIRL!! YES TRIPLET GIRLS!! :girl: :girl: :girl:  Can you tell I'm excited???? :greengrin: They are just beautiful, different shades of brown with lots of white splashes and frosted ears. So cute!! Quite tiny though, this is my first set of Nubian triplets but they are all doing great!


WOOT-WOOT!! CONGRATS!! :stars:  :dance: :birthday: :wahoo: :clap: :hi5: :stars:

:girl: :girl: :girl:


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

:stars: That's GREAT! I'm sooo incredibly happy for you! I can't believe that it was TRIPLETS though! Can't wait for the piccies. :wink: I think the secret to the girls is living in Oklahoma! :ROFL: Remember? I got a girl from two different does out of the same buck in a row! :slapfloor: 

Seems like your buck is throwing plenty of girls too Bethany. (now what are you going to do with all those girls is the question!) This bodes very well for Elegance next year if you use him again!


----------



## FarmGirl18 (Oct 5, 2007)

Thanks Crissa!! I was thinking possibly twins, but triplets?? WOW sure surprised me!! I'm not sure what I'm going to do with all the girls...of course I WANT to keep them all...but will have to do some major thinking. And yup, Mr. Escape has sure been passing out the girls this year!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Yahooooooooooooooo~!! :leap: trip girls.. :dance: ..that is the way to kid......congrats...can't wait fir pics.......... :wink:


----------



## Amos (Oct 2, 2008)

Congrats Bethany!!! I'll try to wait patiently for pictures!!!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

COngrats on the trip doelings!!! That is awesome! :stars: :stars:


----------



## eliya (Nov 20, 2007)

:wahoo: WOOOO HOOO!!! Good girl Shardae! :stars: :thumb: :leap: :clap: :hug: I look forward to seeing pictures. She must have decided she couldn't be out done by my doe. Good for her. I'm so happy for you!!!


----------



## Dover Farms (Oct 16, 2007)

:stars: That's awesome!!!!!! YAY! Congrats! :wahoo: 

Now where are the pics? Of the babies AND her udder(I know I know...those might take a week or two).


----------



## FarmGirl18 (Oct 5, 2007)

Thanks everybody!! I'll post pictures as soon as I can get my sister to take some.  And yeah Jacque, I'll probably wait a bit for udder pictures.


----------



## redneck_acres (Oct 18, 2007)

Wow triplet does!!! That is aweasome and acctually pretty rare. The only thing I hate about doe years is that it makes it that much harder figuring out who to sell the next year so as not to be bombarded with does. I have 8 doelings on the ground so far this year-with one more to go :GAAH: . I guess the only good thing is that I know 3 will go for sure-and what ever Topper has since they will be grades.


----------



## Jenna (Jan 7, 2009)

Triplet DOES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Congrats!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :clap: :stars: :wahoo:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

still waiting on pictures ..................... :help:


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Congratulations that is awesome.


----------



## FarmGirl18 (Oct 5, 2007)

kelebek said:


> still waiting on pictures ..................... :help:


It'll be soon! I got them taken, just got to edit and upload.


----------



## FarmGirl18 (Oct 5, 2007)

Okay...PICTURES!! 

I really got kind of mixed up on what order they were born in...lol. But here they are! Oh and I took the pictures...so they aren't quite as professional as my sister's. 

This one is kind of roan colored.



















Then this was either the 1st or second, they look a lot alike.










And this is the littlest one.



















All three of them sleeping...










I have some pictures finally of my Lakeshore kid too, I'm going to post them in a different thread.


----------



## Dover Farms (Oct 16, 2007)

Oh my!! They are too cute!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Gorgeous kids....they are adorable........congrats... :wink:  :greengrin:


----------



## eliya (Nov 20, 2007)

Thanks for sharing the pictures! They are SOOOOO cute! I especially like the picture of the '1st or 2nd' one. They are all so sweet looking! Will you be keeping some of them? (or don't you know yet?)


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

*falls over dead from cuteness overload* I absolutely ADORE the littlest one! :drool: Okay I'm coming over to play! (and if a kid is missing, I swear it was NOT me! ) :ROFL:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

funny one Crissa...LOL :ROFL: :ROFL:


----------



## helmstead (Oct 2, 2008)

Adorable! Congrats!!!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

How adorable!!!!

Congrats!


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

Beautiful, just beautiful! Congrats!


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

I want 1!! LOL! They are gorgeous!!! :drool:


----------



## FarmGirl18 (Oct 5, 2007)

Thanks guys!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

your welcome.... :wink: :greengrin:


----------



## rebelshope (Sep 21, 2008)

Love the ears!!! So cute!! Congrats on the health kids!!


----------



## tremayne (Feb 8, 2008)

Triplet does, how wonderful for you. And so beautiful, too. Congrats and welcome to the world, kiddos. :stars: 

Anna


----------



## greatcashmeres (Jul 13, 2008)

Oh so pretty colors and girls! :stars: You take good pics too.


----------



## FarmGirl18 (Oct 5, 2007)

Thanks guys! I'm just in love with them, they are so adorable!!


----------

